# Rumor has it



## jw18758 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hearing through the grape vine a pending new texas state record speckled trout has been caught. Seeing how the current record is a 37 in 15 lb which seems impossible to beat. has anyone heard of this or have info on said rumor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, it would have smoked the old record but Smack has me convinced.....I threw it back.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

jw18758 said:


> Hearing through the grape vine a pending new texas state record speckled trout has been caught. *Seeing how the current record is a 37 in 15 lb which seems impossible to beat.* has anyone heard of this or have info on said rumor
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


And that's a whole different story itself.

Mike Blackwood has the current record under real, certified numbers. Looking forward to seeing this new one...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

What zone and are they in The star tourney?


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

2 posts


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

BretE said:


> Oh, it would have smoked the old record but Smack has me convinced.....I threw it back.....


 Way to be a non-yuppie !


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> And that's a whole different story itself.
> 
> Mike Blackwood has the current record under real, certified numbers. Looking forward to seeing this new one...


:headknock


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> And that's a whole different story itself.
> 
> Mike Blackwood has the current record under real, certified numbers. Looking forward to seeing this new one...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw18758 (Feb 23, 2015)

Heard lower coast. No star info yet. Like I said just heard a rumor today. Was just dropping a line to see if it was creditabl. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

jw18758 said:


> Heard lower coast. No star info yet. Like I said just heard a rumor today. Was just dropping a line to see if it was creditabl.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Since 2cool is suuuuuch a credible resource....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

southpaw said:


> Since 2cool is suuuuuch a credible resource....


Lol. I saw it on 2cool so it has to be true.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They ate it, it was caught at Port Isabel in the surf on a silver spoon.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They ate it, it was caught at Port Isabel in the surf on a silver spoon.


It's cool... it was just on vacation from Mexico and was going back anyway


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Not sure if we're talking about the same fish but there was a big one caught and released out of Mansfield this past weekend. Angler was fishing with the Neu brothers and chose to release it even though it would have been lower coast leader in STAR and he was entered, he didn't want to kill it. Fyi the guy that caught it has a personal best of 12+lbs and it wasn't that big so it wasn't a record breaker, again if we're talking the same fish.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Man...that is commitment right there


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They ate it, it was caught at Port Isabel in the surf on a silver spoon.


sounds about right for this area....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

jampen said:


> Man...that is commitment right there


3rd person I know of that's done it in the last 2 years, last year there was a father and son out of Austin that both released 10+ lb trout in consecutive weeks rather than killing them. Both were caught with fly rods high up on the sand in the llm.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Proof is right here. This is the same fish in question. Caught on a helicopter lure with a banjo minnow trailer. Fish came up and ate em both....wow...


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Proof is right here. This is the same fish in question. Caught on a helicopter lure with a banjo minnow trailer. Fish came up and ate em both....wow...


holy ****! That's pic is for real?!?! :ac550:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Helicopter lure baby!


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Notice the Mountains in the background of the picture!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

kev2126 said:


> holy ****! That's pic is for real?!?! :ac550:


Yep! I seent it with my own two eyes! :rotfl:


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Yep! I seent it with my own two eyes! :rotfl:


Didn't even notice the background.. Was too busy thinking about what a trout would eat once they are that size.. Small sharks and bull reds. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

grman said:


> Notice the Mountains in the background of the picture!


Sierra Madres...


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

How old is that picture? i know it's been here before.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No way....that's this week. New record. Even gulf Coast seentit.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

sgrem said:


> No way....that's this week. New record. Even gulf Coast seentit.


I sentited here a while back.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

jampen said:


> Man...that is commitment right there


Fishing enough to catch a 12#er and it is no big deal or having the maturity to let it swim instead of hauling it around in the ice chest to show off?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fishing enough to catch a 12#er and it is no big deal or having the maturity to let it swim instead of hauling it around in the ice chest to show off?


Probably both, it's admirable either way.

I'm all for releasing big trout but I don't know if I can honestly say I would've done the same if I thought that fish was a serious STAR winner, and that has nothing to do with wanting to haul it around in an ice chest to show off.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fishing enough to catch a 12#er and it is no big deal or having the maturity to let it swim instead of hauling it around in the ice chest to show off?


Sorry, but that is a $100K fish if you are entered in the STAR tourney. It's definitely coming home with me.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

fangard said:


> Sorry, but that is a $100K fish if you are entered in the STAR tourney. It's definitely coming home with me.


I got a chuckle out of some of the comments. I'm definitely with you though.

If I happened to hang a good STAR contender, I wouldn't give two chits if it had a unicorn horn growing from it's forehead and had 10 lbs worth of eggs dangling from its arse, it would be headed to the nearest STAR tourney weigh center.

Guaranteed, there are more where it came from.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

fangard said:


> Sorry, but that is a $100K fish if you are entered in the STAR tourney. It's definitely coming home with me.


 Trout winner isn't anywhere near 100k, it's probably about 25k when everything is said and done.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Now if we could just have the maturity to let people do what they want with their legally caught fish.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Trout winner isn't anywhere near 100k, it's probably about 25k when everything is said and done.


Well since 25K isn't that much to you mature people, any chance of throwing that chunk of change my direction? I'm not that proud to not pick it up and put in a cooler.:rotfl:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ACbob said:


> Now if we could just have the maturity to let people do what they want with their legally caught fish.


i see what you did there. :walkingsm


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

LouieB said:


> Well since 25K isn't that much to you mature people, any chance of throwing that chunk of change my direction? I'm not that proud to not pick it up and put in a cooler.:rotfl:


 Hey call me, I got a chunk of change to throw to throw at you for my prop you have lol.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

all this talk about the alleged 12#er Catch and release and still no pic...c'mon..can we at least get a poorly photochopped pic from 7yrs ago or something...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> Trout winner isn't anywhere near 100k, it's probably about 25k when everything is said and done.


 Gotta be more than $25k, isn't it a Shoalwater cat???


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Federal Income tax on this type of gift is somewhere around 40%. So if you win a $60k boat, you gotta cough up about $24k before it leaves the lot.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> Gotta be more than $25k, isn't it a Shoalwater cat???


 21' Cat/150 Mercury, no accessories. I'm not sure of the value but I figured low to mid 30's. Then take off tt&l and your obligation to uncle sam from the 1099. I was just guessing, maybe it's 30k idk but regardless it's no where near 100.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

ACbob said:


> Now if we could just have the maturity to let people do what they want with their legally caught fish.


 I agree.. This type of egotistical **** is exactly why I cant stand reading the General fishing Discussion anymore.. This forum has been taken over by a bunch of crybabies


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fishing enough to catch a 12#er and it is no big deal or having the maturity to let it swim instead of hauling it around in the ice chest to show off?


Uh oh.......here we go.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm all for conservation. Anybody that pays to enter STAR is already stepping up and doing a really good thing for conservation, with little realistic expectation of getting anything in return. 

On the off-chance that I land a contender, letting it swim would be a tough call.

I do agree that all entrants should keep up with standings to know what the current leading weight is.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

big john o said:


> I agree.. This type of egotistical **** is exactly why I cant stand reading the General fishing Discussion anymore.. This forum has been taken over by a bunch of crybabies


I bet i know who your talking about.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> 21' Cat/150 Mercury, no accessories. I'm not sure of the value but I figured low to mid 30's. Then take off tt&l and your obligation to uncle sam from the 1099. I was just guessing, maybe it's 30k idk but regardless it's no where near 100.


Gotcha, one heck of a boat for a trophy fish though.....


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

duckmania said:


> Federal Income tax on this type of gift is somewhere around 40%. So if you win a $60k boat, you gotta cough up about $24k before it leaves the lot.


From what I've read, prizes are taxed as income so unless the value of the boat/prize puts you into a higher tax bracket, it should max out somewhere around 35%.

http://finance.zacks.com/calculate-taxes-prize-money-3519.html


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

big john o said:


> I agree.. This type of egotistical **** is exactly why I cant stand reading the General fishing Discussion anymore.. This forum has been taken over by a bunch of crybabies





Shrimpguts said:


> I bet i know who your talking about.


I have a theory. The estrogen injections that are being taken are messing with the rational thought behavior most men have. The growing out of the hair and the Caitlin Jenner effect is now in full bloom and the emotional swings will be rampant. :rotfl:


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Man this brings up bad memories....

Isn't it awesome that an organization that preaches "conservation" has in the past and continues to hold a tournament to kill the largest speckled trout in 3 areas for months in the summer each year...


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

BradP said:


> Man this brings up bad memories....
> 
> Isn't it awesome that an organization that preaches "conservation" has in the past and continues to hold a tournament to kill the largest speckled trout in 3 areas for months in the summer each year...


Irony at it's greatest:rotfl:


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

duckmania said:


> Federal Income tax on this type of gift is somewhere around 40%. So if you win a $60k boat, you gotta cough up about $24k before it leaves the lot.


 I'm not a tax accountant...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

duckmania said:


> Federal Income tax on this type of gift is somewhere around 40%. So if you win a $60k boat, you gotta cough up about $24k before it leaves the lot.





Chuck06R1 said:


> From what I've read, prizes are taxed as income so unless the value of the boat/prize puts you into a higher tax bracket, it should max out somewhere around 35%.
> 
> http://finance.zacks.com/calculate-taxes-prize-money-3519.html


Just for clarification, the boat wouldn't be a gift therefore it wouldn't fall under the gift tax. You pay an entry fee into the STAR tourney to get the chance to win the prizes.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

This is the actual picture taken. The IGFA certified it before the release see his hat


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

LouieB said:


> I have a theory. The estrogen injections that are being taken are messing with the rational thought behavior most men have. The growing out of the hair and the Caitlin Jenner effect is now in full bloom and the emotional swings will be rampant. :rotfl:


RAMPANT I SAY!!!

DAANNM NATION!
iT A'AINT JUST THE ONE THING.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*win*

Be my luck win the dam thing and couldn`t afford the taxes.............


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> This is the actual picture taken. The IGFA certified it before the release see his hat


The guy holding the fish is from Mr.Deeds....the foot guy.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ha


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

THERE WE GO!!! thats what i was waiting for! I love the 4 added spots....veddddy sneaky!


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> Not sure if we're talking about the same fish but there was a big one caught and released out of Mansfield this past weekend. Angler was fishing with the Neu brothers and chose to release it even though it would have been lower coast leader in STAR and he was entered, he didn't want to kill it. Fyi the guy that caught it has a personal best of 12+lbs and it wasn't that big so it wasn't a record breaker, again if we're talking the same fish.


This guy is my hero. Passing on a $30,000 to $35000 rig for a fish. What a guy! Would still like to see a picture because all I have to go by for comparison is the 2 - 10lb ers I caught the other day. I was not in the Star however.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Proof is right here. This is the same fish in question. Caught on a helicopter lure with a banjo minnow trailer. Fish came up and ate em both....wow...


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa- This is fantastic!


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Ha


Thats him!!!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Just for clarification, the boat wouldn't be a gift therefore it wouldn't fall under the gift tax. You pay an entry fee into the STAR tourney to get the chance to win the prizes.


Good point, I guess it would be treated as ordinary income, whatever bracket you landed in with the value of the rig. Like the post said, somewhere in the 35 or lower range depending upon your income.

Still a very nice deal, you could always get a loan on the tax amount.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

duckmania said:


> Good point, I guess it would be treated as ordinary income, whatever bracket you landed in with the value of the rig. Like the post said, somewhere in the 35 or lower range depending upon your income.
> 
> Still a very nice deal, you could always get a loan on the tax amount.


Yup. and a bank would probably be ok with giving a $6000 loan for a $30,000 boat.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

If you win it, I'll buy it for what you owe on it


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

jampen said:


> If you win it, I'll buy it for what you owe on it


No one is allowed to win it. We were told the mature thing to do is let the fish go.:headknock


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> Trout winner isn't anywhere near 100k, it's probably about 25k when everything is said and done.


That's right. I was thinking tagged redfish. Will I get a bonus if I tag it and try to pass it off as a red. Sharpie a big spot on its tail.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

LouieB said:


> No one is allowed to win it. We were told the mature thing to do is let the fish go.:headknock


He is watching you...mullet and all.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

What is this thread about?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

STAR tournament...net positive or net negative?


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Speaking of nets..... Rubber or nylon?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Does CCA do enough good to offset the increased mortality of mature female trout caused by the dangling carrot of the STAR tournament??

Or is it just a fundraiser using a limited public resource as the bait?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

jampen said:


> Does CCA do enough good to offset the increased mortality of mature female trout caused by the dangling carrot of the STAR tournament??
> 
> Or is it just a fundraiser using a limited public resource as the bait?


mortality of mature females . . . . .:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> No one is allowed to win it. We were told the mature thing to do is let the fish go.:headknock


Do you even fish?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

txdukklr said:


> mortality of mature females . . . . .:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I apologize for using too many big words...that means "killing more large momma fish".


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you even fish?


this


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you even fish?


Usually just fish catfish ponds or golf course ponds. Did fish off a real boat once and caught a 28" 8.5 lb trout. She tasted as good as the 20" trout my friend caught. 
But no real challenge in that so I stick to fishing for perch inbetween tee boxes.

Maybe next time I fish like a big boy, I'll send my picture in to a magazine or use it for my cover photo.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Usually just fish catfish ponds or golf course ponds. Did fish off a real boat once and caught a 28" 8.5 lb trout. She tasted as good as the 20" trout my friend caught.
> But no real challenge in that so I stick to fishing for perch inbetween tee boxes.
> 
> Maybe next time I fish like a big boy,* I'll send my picture in to a magazine or use it for my cover photo. *




I met you at the Boat Show couple of years ago. You're arms aren't long enough!.....:rotfl:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure you can find somebody to loan you a fish to hold for the pic.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

jampen said:


> I'm sure you can find somebody to loan you a fish to hold for the pic.


Will I actually have to hold it and touch it? I hope not. Those things are slimy and gross. Maybe i can just find someone to catch one, hold it and all I have to do stand next to him with my arm around his shoulder.
But he has to promise to fry it up later. I'm not letting a good meal swim away.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch out everybody, Billy is in town.... You know Billy Bad Arse? Better not let him know your keeping legal fish. And better have documentation of any fishing trip you make or you are gonna have to answer to tha man. 

Geez.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

BretE said:


> [/B]
> 
> I met you at the Boat Show couple of years ago. You're arms aren't long enough!.....:rotfl:


Lol


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BretE said:


> [/B]
> 
> I met you at the Boat Show couple of years ago. You're arms aren't long enough!.....:rotfl:


Does my stomach make this fish look small?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

LouieB said:


> Will I actually have to hold it and touch it? I hope not. Those things are slimy and gross. Maybe i can just find someone to catch one, hold it and all I have to do stand next to him with my arm around his shoulder.
> But he has to promise to fry it up later. I'm not letting a good meal swim away.


Sarcastic or whatever, but this sounded to fenimine.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

I got news for ya'll.. First hard freeze or the second that fish would have went past the jetties it would have been dead. That fish would have BEEN on the leaderboard for sure.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

im headed south said:


> 3rd person i know of that's done it in the last 2 years, last year there was a father and son out of austin that both released 10+ lb trout in consecutive weeks rather than killing them. Both were caught with fly rods high up on the sand in the llm.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Solodaddio said:


> Sarcastic or whatever, but this sounded to fenimine.


Fenimine?

I want to introduce you to a good fenimine.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Solodaddio said:


> Sarcastic or whatever, but this sounded to fenimine.


Louie is a big pansy arse.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

LouieB said:


> Usually just fish catfish ponds or golf course ponds. Did fish off a real boat once and caught a 28" 8.5 lb trout. She tasted as good as the 20" trout my friend caught.
> But no real challenge in that so I stick to fishing for perch inbetween tee boxes.
> 
> Maybe next time I fish like a big boy, I'll send my picture in to a magazine or use it for my cover photo.


Or avatar!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Sportsman3535 said:


> this


Guys like you make me happy that I have stock in lip balm. 
sad3sm


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

LouieB said:


> Usually just fish catfish ponds or golf course ponds. Did fish off a real boat once and caught a 28" 8.5 lb trout. She tasted as good as the 20" trout my friend caught.
> But no real challenge in that so I stick to fishing for perch inbetween tee boxes.
> 
> Maybe next time I fish like a big boy, I'll send my picture in to a magazine or use it for my cover photo.


You better be sporting a serious mullet.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Shrimpguts said:


> You better be sporting a serious mullet.


Nah. I'm not near pretty enough to transgender like Bruce or our resident fishing guru.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

LouieB said:


> Nah. I'm not near pretty enough to transgender like Bruce or our resident fishing guru.


Who would that be?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

:ac550::headknock:headknock:rotfl:


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Fenimine?
> 
> I want to introduce you to a good fenimine.


I'm sorry your stuck in Freeport dude! Do you fish hardcore at the Freeport park, Jk kidding! My sheetmetal mentors shop is on 2nd street.


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

The mullet headed, tree hugging, fishing [email protected]??


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Micheletti said:


> The mullet headed, tree hugging, fishing [email protected]??


Uh oh.....he is going to report you then your done.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Micheletti said:


> The mullet headed, tree hugging, fishing [email protected]??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: No trout for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Yall are all going on report!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

yal need to have a sleepover and throw darts at Smacks avatar pic.
sound like a bunch of pansies.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

robolivar said:


> yal need to have a sleepover and throw darts at Smacks avatar pic.
> sound like a bunch of pansies.


Mullet-headed know-it-all pansies! :rotfl:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I know you are, but what are you...wait?


----------

